# SATII



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

hey !can somebody guide me for SAT II? M planning to give SATII phy ,chem and bio in june.. i dont know anything about it..please kindly guide me with the books and paper format..is it easy to score in these papers?? i am in fsc 2nd year right now so if i just go through A level and O level course.. Will it be enough??


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

Im a student in the US, so i do not know how fsc compares to the US school system exactly, but for SAT 2 prep I would recommend the Barron's books. If you can find them, they have a book for each SAT subject and each book has a diagnostic test (to check what your current level is and where you need work), several practice tests, and a brief summary of just about everything that they can ask you about. These books are great if you know your subjects and just need review or extra practice.

Another good resource is SparkNotes, there websites have some basic information and it is all free.
Chem:
SparkNotes: SAT Chemistry
Bio:
SparkNotes: SAT Subject Test: Biology
Phys:
SparkNotes: SAT Physics


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

thanks alot for the guidance and the link..The thing bothering me is 'These books are great if you know your subjects and just need review or extra practice.' I donot need a review .. i guess i need a thorough study for bio and chem especially :S I ll be appearing in june.. 4th june infact.. so looking up for a detailed study will work out (as i m not left with much time.)?. :S or i should rather go through these barron's books directly?


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

one more thing..whether i should go with biology E or M ?? What's easier and more scoring?


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

I would get the barrons book and use it as a guideline first. It lists by subject all of the material (example. for biology it will list the cell, photosynthesis, genetics, etc.), if you have already studied these subjects than use the barrons book as a review, if you see something you never learned go over it in a textbook or a book that has more detail and then use barrons as a review once you are knowledgeable on the subject. for example, say you see that taxonomy is on the SAT bio test but you never learned it, find a textbook or even an online source that you can learn the details of taxonomy from. after this use barrons or another SAT prep book to go over it again and see how it will appear in the SAT.

also i would take the biology M test. this is molecular bio and applies more to the field of medicine. easiness is subjective, but in my opinion M is easier than E.


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

Does PMDC specify M? Because I've been looking up information for my friend and from it seems they (along with NUST) don't care. They are only looking for a biology regardless of E or M.

If you could clear this up that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

Umm THanks alot.. i guess that's the best way to prepare.. and that site u told ...sparknotes.. that is really helpful.. even i would prefer biology M.. you too giving SAT ? in june?..


----------



## eponman (Jan 5, 2011)

I dont know if the PMDC specifies either, taking M just makes more sense to me. I dont think they will make that big of a deal out of it if you take E instead (the E or M selection just makes up a portion of the score). It might be better to just go with whatever you know better if you think it will greatly improve your score.

Im taking the test in May over here in the US.


----------



## samm (Feb 16, 2011)

oh ohkay..! I am preparing only from sparknotes.. Will that be enough? well hows your prep going?


----------



## rosette (Apr 1, 2011)

samm said:


> hey !can somebody guide me for SAT II? M planning to give SATII phy ,chem and bio in june.. i dont know anything about it..please kindly guide me with the books and paper format..is it easy to score in these papers?? i am in fsc 2nd year right now so if i just go through A level and O level course.. Will it be enough??


Well guys I just wrote the SAT II tests here yesterday..
And I'd say they aren't crazy hard as everybody seems to say so. If you just look at the content section in the intro section of each of these subjects (for ex. SparkNotes: SAT Chemistry: Content of the SAT II Chemistry Test ), those are the EXACT same topics as written in the Official SAT Subject Guide Book thing I bought for $40 Canadian bucks (a waste of money really).
As long as you have a general idea of these topics, you should be good to go after a review. On Sparknotes and on the Collegeboard website, you can also find sample questions, which are written with the exact same instruction as on the actual test, which makes the real test more comfortable; definitely did that for me! 
And remember practice makes perfect! If you buy those Barrons books, you can find plenty of practice questions in there and even on Sparknotes, there is a whole bunch of practice tests which I personally used for practice.
Hope that helps! :happy:


----------



## Preech (May 17, 2011)

So I guess the general consensus is that it doesn't matter which SATII Biology test you take? E or M is fine?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Seems like it, although I'm sure M will become the standard eventually. E is a joke.


----------

